# 55g African/N.C.S American mix tank



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Heres my list of fish in my 55g mix tank, started with 41 down to 38, its now day # 8 with following remaining:

1 x Red zebra
2 x yellow kenyi
1 x albino ice blue 
1 x abino red zebra
1 x Pseu."aggressive greyhead"
3 x blue/grey kenyi ? Unsure 
1 x fuelleborni cichlid
1 x Jewel cichlid 
1 x Giraffe cichlid 
1 x Yellow tail Acei cichlid 
1 x Electric yellow 
1 x Peacock (black) cichlid?unsure
2 x Black convicts 
1 x Pink Convict 
1 x Red devil
2 x jaguars Cichlids
1 x Jack Dempsey 
1 x Tiger tilapia 
1 x Quetzal cichlid 
1 x Red parrot 
1 x Blue alcara
1 x Green terror 
1 x Salvinis cichlid 
1 x Sevrum cichlid 
2 x placo
1 x Chinese algae eater 
1 x Reed fish 
1 x Honey gourami 
1 x Flowerhorn 
1 x Tiger Oscar 
1 x albino Oscar 
1 x Crory catfish

38 of 41


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

you number of 38 fish will soon turn into 1 or 2 if I had to take a guess, and that's within the next 3-6 months. Some of the fish you have in there have totally different water parameters than others and a few of the fish you have listed will not be able to turn around in a 55gal tank as they grow larger than 12 inches.

You should do some research in regards to what type of water parameters each fish needs that you have listed as well as the minimum tank requirements (size wise) per fish. A flowerhorn for example, will sometimes claim a 75gal tank to itself and kill anything that's placed in there with it.

hope this helps some, but this is a perfect example of a recipe for disaster.

- H


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i agree with the last post that these fish do not go together. i also agree tank is to small for a few of those fish alone nevermind with 37 others. however i always chime in when i see someone uses the "different water parameters" comment. unless u are going out and catching these fish yourself, then they have all been bred commercially in the same water, and parameters will not matter as long as they are within reason(safe levels)


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

:x :x :x Please do the fish a favor and find them new homes. :x :x :x


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is a joke or you really don't know what you are doing. I'm going to assume the latter and give my two cents.

You have way, way too many fish! A 55 gallon won't support that many aggressive, large growing cichlids for very long. Weeks or months before water quality issues and aggression cut your numbers right down. So you need to make decisions very quickly about what you are going to do, what you are going to keep, and what you need to return.

Long term, a 55 gallon is really too small for a single Jaguar , a lone tiger Tilapia or a Quetzal cichlid. It's really too small for a red devil......and most of these fish really don't co-exist with tank mates very well in any 4 ft. tank. Most definitely return all of these.

I'm not at all against mixing, though many people on this forum are. If you really want a cichlid mix, then as some one who has had mixed cichlid tanks for many, many years I will give my advice on what I think has fairly good chance of working out in 55 gallons. Less then 10 cichlids, and all small-medium size. From your list keep ONLY: 1 jewel cichlid, 1 yellow lab, 1 convict (unless you know for certain they are ALL female then maybe a group of 3 or more),1 blue acara, MAYBE the red parrot, MAYBE the Jack Dempsey. Either the Chinese algae eater OR 1 pleco. The honey gourami might have a chance, though from my perspective it's likely a poor choice compared to some of the larger gouramis. Return or get rid of everything else.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Believe it or not, I've had most of the Africans for over a year. I think that the only reason why they've survived is overstocking and create hiding spaces. They do engage in some crazy Cichlid MMA action thats for sure no doubt. The 3 that died : JOHANNII(1') comet GF (3') and a unknown cichlid (2') i rescued from WALMART.It was pretty badly beaten when got em. So


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

siklidguru said:


> Believe it or not, I've had most of the Africans for over a year.


There is nothing hard to believe about that. And maybe that is something to build on. Just another option for a mixed tank, that I would suggest: Keep all of your mbuna (all of your Africans with the exception of giraffe cichlid, Tiger Tilapia, and peacock), keep your salvini, keep your convict(s), MAYBE the jewel, keep your gourami and Chinese algae eater. Get rid of the rest.

By the way your gourami is _Trichopodus trichopterus _ and of a particular color strain that is commonly called a "gold gourami". Much more suitable to be housed with aggressive cichlids IMO, then what is commonly called a "honey gourami" (_Trichogaster chuna_)


I can see by the size of your tank (only 55 gallons) and especially in comparison to the size of your gourami......your fish are all small juvies. Even the Africans you have had for over a year are still rather small and undeveloped! Your tiger Oscar is so young and small it's still has the juvie pattern :lol: ......so far, says nothing about the future of your tank. Especially significant in regards to your super-heavyweights and heavy weights......having small, young , undeveloped juvies you obviously do not know what they become, otherwise you would not have stocked them in a 55! Jag, Tiger Tilapia, Red devil, flowerhorn.....in small space they are going to kill, probably sooner rather then later. Then you have a bunch of other big cichlids (Oscars, quetzal, giraffe, green terror, JD) :roll: . 
Very silly, unless you make changes soon!


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you. Im really glad you didnt rip me a new ... like they have been for having this crrazy stock. Africans are the way to go with this tank. Only been in the hobby for about 1 1/2 now. thanks for the possitiveness.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Im down to 36from 41

1 x Red zebra
2 x yellow kenyi
1 x albino ice blue 
1 x abino red zebra
1 x Pseu."aggressive greyhead"
3 x blue/grey kenyi ? Unsure 
1 x fuelleborni cichlid
1 x Jewel cichlid 
1 x Giraffe cichlid 
1 x Yellow tail Acei cichlid 
1 x Electric yellow 
1 x Peacock (black) cichlid?unsure
2 x Black convicts 
1 x Pink Convict 
1 x Red devil
2 x jaguars Cichlids
1 x Jack Dempsey 
1 x Tiger tilapia 
1 x Quetzal cichlid 
1 x Red parrot 
1 x Blue alcara
1 x Green terror 
1 x Salvinis cichlid 
1 x Sevrum cichlid 
2 x placo
1 x Chinese algae eater 
1 x Reed fish 
1 x Honey gourami 
1 x Flowerhorn 
1 x Tiger Oscar 
1 x albino Oscar 
1 x Crory catfish

gone: Johanaii, comet goldfish, unknown species cichlid rescued, tiger tilapia, pink convict

36.....


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

1 x Red zebra
2 x yellow kenyi
1 x abino red zebra
1 x Pseu."aggressive greyhead"
3 x blue/grey kenyi ? Unsure 
1 x fuelleborni cichlid
1 x Jewel cichlid 
1 x Giraffe cichlid 
1 x Yellow tail Acei cichlid 
1 x Electric yellow 
1 x Peacock (black) cichlid?unsure
2 x Black convicts 
1 x Red devil
2 x jaguars Cichlids
1 x Jack Dempsey 
1 x Quetzal cichlid 
1 x Red parrot 
1 x Blue alcara
1 x Green terror 
1 x Salvinis cichlid 
1 x Sevrum cichlid 
2 x placo
1 x Chinese algae eater 
1 x Reed fish 
1 x Honey gourami 
1 x Flowerhorn 
1 x Tiger Oscar 
1 x albino Oscar 
1 x Crory catfish 
1 x green puffer 
1 x red Texas Cichlid

Back to 38 added the the last 2 on list...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

How about a full tank pic?


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

I am speechless. Since you are going to keep the stock I am curious on your nitrate levels for this stock. I would have to think that this would require 50% water changes daily in order to maintain adequate nitrate levels. What sort of filtration are you running on this tank?


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I do 40% weekly...here's the pic.

http://s1361.photobucket.com/albums/r66 ... ction=view¤t=null_zps724fd580.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I do 40% weekly...here's the pic.

http://s1361.photobucket.com/albums/r66 ... ction=view¤t=null_zps724fd580.jpg&evt=user_media_share


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

BC in SK said:


> siklidguru said:
> 
> 
> > I can see by the size of your tank (only 55 gallons) and especially in comparison to the size of your gourami......your fish are all small juvies. Even the Africans you have had for over a year are still rather small and undeveloped! Your tiger Oscar is so young and small it's still has the juvie pattern :lol: ......so far, says nothing about the future of your tank. Especially significant in regards to your super-heavyweights and heavy weights......having small, young , undeveloped juvies you obviously do not know what they become, otherwise you would not have stocked them in a 55! Jag, Tiger Tilapia, Red devil, flowerhorn.....in small space they are going to kill, probably sooner rather then later. Then you have a bunch of other big cichlids (Oscars, quetzal, giraffe, green terror, JD) :roll: .
> > Very silly, unless you make changes soon!


Your Africans are definitely stunted in their growth if you have had them over a year, you should see this as a problem with you water quality and do something about it. Im all for trying different mixes of fish as long as it is not detrimental to what your keeping. This is obviously not the case your fish are not healthy, and I have a feeling if you started caring for them properly your aggression levels would go up and you would start seeing problems. In a tank with so many fish you should be changing more than 40 percent, maybe more like 80% weekly and make sure the temp is right before adding the water to the tank.


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

Waaaaaay too many fish. 38 fish on your list would be even too much for a 125G. I'm talking to full maturity. 1 oscar full grown wouldn't even fit in a 55G. You will have many deaths from aggression and nitrate problems.


----------



## Graffiti (Aug 17, 2013)

dude you are killing these fish, not saving them from walmart or anywhere else. im blown away on how many people are telling you that your WAY over stocked and you continue to add more. you need a 180G+ for your current list.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

1 x Red zebra
2 x yellow kenyi
1 x abino red zebra
1 x Pseu."aggressive greyhead"
2 x blue/grey kenyi 
1 x fuelleborni cichlid
1 x Jewel cichlid 
1 x Giraffe cichlid 
1 x Yellow tail Acei cichlid 
1 x Electric yellow 
1 x Peacock (black) cichlid?unsure
2 x Black convicts 
1 x Red devil
2 x jaguars Cichlids
1 x Jack Dempsey 
1 x Quetzal cichlid 
1 x Red parrot 
1 x Blue alcara
1 x Green terror 
1 x Salvinis cichlid 
1 x Sevrum cichlid 
2 x placo
1 x Reed fish 
1 x Flowerhorn 
1 x Tiger Oscar 
1 x albino Oscar 
1 x green puffer

32 total
Gone- 1 Texas , was dinner...1 kenyi other tank, 1 honey gourami other tank, 1 crory catfish other tank,

They look fine...aggression 1-10, I'll say it's about 8... Water changes 60% weekly. 3 filters 2 heaters...will kee u posted


----------



## valwow187 (May 26, 2013)

i kinda did the same thing by over stocking my tank with fish that were going to out grow it but not to the extent you did. 
i had 2 texas 1 jack dempsy 2 firemouths 1 gouarmi and 1 severum
and i fixed it so now im down to my severum, 2 firemouths and my gouarmi. 
it sucks to get rid of fish that you like but keeping them once they start getting bigger and more aggressive turns in to a huge mess. 
*** done it and i know how it is.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

I found a new home 120 g tank..I'll update you with the new arrivals(more species all different, no two of same) 
Pictures will follows. If you think this was an awesome list...you haven't see anything for what's to come....

1 x Red zebra
2 x yellow kenyi
1 x abino red zebra
1 x Pseu."aggressive greyhead"
3 x blue/grey kenyi Unsure 
1 x fuelleborni cichlid
1 x Jewel cichlid 
1 x Giraffe cichlid 
1 x Yellow tail Acei cichlid 
1 x Electric yellow 
1 x Peacock (black) cichlid?unsure
2 x Black convicts 
1 x Red devil
1 x jaguars Cichlids
1 x Jack Dempsey 
1 x Quetzal cichlid 
1 x Red parrot 
1 x Blue alcara
1 x Green terror 
1 x Salvinis cichlid 
1 x Sevrum cichlid 
2 x placo
1 x Chinese algae eater 
1 x Reed fish 
1 x blue gourami 
1 x Flowerhorn 
1 x Tiger Oscar 
1 x albino Oscar 
1 x red shoulder peacock
1 x Australian Rainbow-fish
1 x firemouth cichlid
1 x Tiger Tilapia 
1 x brown zebra

I'll


----------



## walzon1 (Jun 17, 2013)

:lol: This is the most ridiculous stocking I have ever seen.


----------



## siklidguru (Jun 18, 2013)

Lol, well I don't think so...especially when you move them from 55g to 120g...let me see your stock ? Now there's rules on stocking? I feed them well, water changes are weekly... There are very heathy...


----------



## NZSIC'S (Apr 30, 2013)

siklidguru said:


> Lol, well I don't think so...especially when you move them from 55g to 120g...let me see your stock ?


Your current stock won't last a year the way it is.. even with your upgraded tank. But you just want to have a full tank of juveniles that looks pretty now.


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

siklidguru is clearly either new to the hobby and ignorant (we've all been there. lol) or he is just trying to get a rise out of everyone. either way it is clear he doesnt want to listen to all the good advise he is recieving, so i think we should just ignore it


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

Let the moderators end t\his thread then, were getting no where.


----------

